# Relaxing



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

I was working out back and Vegas was pacing like crazy then the walking noise stopped this is how I found him in the shade...












At one point he stretched out so much his back legs were off the ground...


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I just love it when they do that! I think it shows that they are happy, content, relaxed and have no worries!!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

When he stretched completely out it just made me smile.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 25, 2011)

Awh vegas is a smart good-looking tort!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

Tyler, I think he was just tired from all the pacing he was doing, lol


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 25, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaa nice to relax lol, great pics


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> Aaaaaaaaa nice to relax lol, great pics



Nice and hot today I am happy he is in the shade relaxing...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Nice.



Thanks Greg....


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 25, 2011)

That is one big beautiful tortoise!


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL! Super cute


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> That is one big beautiful tortoise!



He is getting there, 37 pounds as of a week ago...



blafiriravt said:


> LOL! Super cute



It is amusing to see and watch...


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 25, 2011)

I think he is just glad for some cooler weather. He looks very relaxed... Great Picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cory (Sep 25, 2011)

He looks content on just relaxing, great pic btw.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> I think he is just glad for some cooler weather. He looks very relaxed... Great Picture, thanks for sharing.



Maybe so, but he has been pacing like crazy lately, I have never seen him pace that bad, almost looks like he is running... My wife was shocked when she saw how fast he was walking..



Cory said:


> He looks content on just relaxing, great pic btw.



He had finally calmed down after pacing for almost 2 days when the sun was out.. It was nice to see him finally stop and just relax like we are used to seeing him do...


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 25, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Tyler, I think he was just tired from all the pacing he was doing, lol



Lazy day?


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 26, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > Tyler, I think he was just tired from all the pacing he was doing, lol
> ...



I think so, lol


----------



## Calamala (Sep 26, 2011)

So cute! It makes you wonder what goes on in their heads.."Ahhhhh, now this is the life" lol


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 26, 2011)

Calamala said:


> So cute! It makes you wonder what goes on in their heads.."Ahhhhh, now this is the life" lol



I do hope thats what he is saying....


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 26, 2011)

Thought I would add another pic of him taken earlier the same day..






If you look at the front center scute you can see where he has rubbed it down from burrowing and trying to climb under whatever his his head will fit in. It is very smooth to the touch...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 26, 2011)

Very cute! Gotta love when they underestimate how big they are! Squirt lays down all the time and his back legs will just float in the air for like 2 minutes at a time haha  Guess that just shows how happy they really are!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 26, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Very cute! Gotta love when they underestimate how big they are! Squirt lays down all the time and his back legs will just float in the air for like 2 minutes at a time haha  Guess that just shows how happy they really are!



Trust me I have had to get him out of places that he wedged himself in, sometimes it makes me laugh other times I just shake my head...


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 26, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Very nice



Thanks I thought they were good photo's...


----------

